# diffuser vs. air stone



## igot2gats

Setting up my tank tonight, & while hooking up the tubing from the 2L bottle, I snapped the glass diffuser.

Since I already had plants in the tank, I had to take action - so I went to the LFS & got an air stone.

Should I get a new diffuser to replace the air stone, or just keep what I have?

What's the difference between the two?

It's a 29G Biocube planted tank.


----------



## majerah1

Wht type of airstone?If its ceramic i think it will work.If its one of the green or blue ones,it will clog really fast.How bad did you snap it?I think if some of the stem is still there,you should be able to still hook the airline to it.


----------



## igot2gats

When I was attaching the tubing to the top of it, I was holding the bottom "u" shape part, & it broke in half - def unusable. Too much pressure I guess...didn't even realize I was holding it that tight.

It's this air stone, only blue...not sure if it's ceramic or not, as it doesn't say on the packaging.

Elite Aqua Fizz Round Airstone Aquarium Air Stones

Should I get another diffuser? What's the benefit of having one?


----------



## majerah1

Yeah i would get another diffuser.The purpose is to dissolve the CO2 into the water.Its lighter than water,so when it exits the tubing,it will float to the top.The ceramic diffuser will make the bubbles very small,so when it enters the water,it will dissolve before it gets to the surface.If it gets to the surface,its kinda a waste,because it doesnt benefit the plants.Does that make sense?I am horrible at explaining things,lol.But the regular air stones can break apart really easy,whereas ceramic will not.


----------



## Gizmo

The difference between an air stone and a diffuser is the porosity. Air stones create fairly large bubbles that don't diffuse easily, while a diffuser creates much smaller bubbles that...well...diffuse.

I personally use one of the Red Sea reactors. Any sort of reactor is the best, IMO, because then you get 100% diffusion.


----------



## James0816

Definately would want to get another diffuser. If you're lucky, you may have a Petco near by and they carry limewood airstones from time to time. That would be another option until you get another ceramic diffuser.

And don't feel bad about breaking them. I snapped two myself.


----------



## igot2gats

James0816 said:


> Definately would want to get another diffuser. If you're lucky, you may have a Petco near by and they carry limewood airstones from time to time. That would be another option until you get another ceramic diffuser.
> 
> And don't feel bad about breaking them. I snapped two myself.


I don't feel bad, it just really sucked when it happened. I had everything ready to go - everything in the tank....all that I needed was to hook up the diffuser.

Ah well....you def live & learn in this hobby...lol. 

The air stone is producing tiny, but consistent bubbles. So, hopefully everything can live until the diffuser arrives.


----------

